# acupuncture in dubai



## lisaindubai (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am new to Dubai and am looking for somewhere to go and have acupuncture done and possibly receive chinese medicine. I have found one place but you need to see separate people for each one of the above. I am interested in going to someone who can do both at the same time. 
Any ideas?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm looking for the same  if you find please let me know. I am a HUGE fun of Chinese medicine, and I miss my acupuncture treatments


----------



## Kaio (Aug 11, 2011)

The is one in Al Hanaa Center in Jafflia


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lisaindubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to Dubai and am looking for somewhere to go and have acupuncture done and possibly receive chinese medicine. I have found one place but you need to see separate people for each one of the above. I am interested in going to someone who can do both at the same time.
> Any ideas?


There is a new TCM store opened downstairs in our office. They have a good selection of remedies and do Acupuncture and Chinese massage on site. The accupuncture costs 180AED for 30 mins. 60mins thereaputic massage is 380. As they have just opened they are offering free consultations until 30th Sept.

Name of place is 'Beijing TongRen Tang', address is building 49 Dubai Healtcare city on the ground floor. Tel number is 04. 4356905, English is fine as well. Its in our office block so its very clean. The place is opposite Wafi residence next to Healtcare city Metro station (green line)


----------

